# Erfahrungen mit Yoper V2 (Das schnellste Linux der Welt?)



## Sway (15. Juli 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49086

Gestern stach mir der Artikel "Das schnellste Linux der Welt" auf  heise entgegen. Da wird behauptet das Yoper das schnellste Linux sein soll. Zwar ist es eine Aussage die sie selber getroffen haben, aber ich dachte mir mal ... "das musste mal testen". Gesagt, getan... denn eine Distribution mit dem Packetmanagment wie bei Debian, Hardware-erkennung wie RedHat und Sax2 von Suse kann ja garnicht so schlecht sein... dachte ich.



*Installation*
+ schnell
+ übersichtlich

- US Tastatur Layout
- Fdisk ist für einen Unerfahrenen User zu gefählich
- Keine Individuelle Packtauswahl (Endweder KDE Packet oder nur ne Konsole)
- Lilo einträge können nicht bearbetet werden.. man muss nehmen was er "erkennt"

++++++++++

*Erster Start*
+ schnell
+ Hardware wurde komplett erkannt (Toshiba Satellite 1900-101 mit PCMCIA-Wlan Karte)
+ KDE 3.2 läd erstaunlich schnell hoch
+Sax2 leistet gute Dienste

++++++++++


*Bedienung*
+ KDE läuft sauber und verhältnismäßig schnell

- apt-get (RPM Basierend) lief schlecht da es nur einen FTP gibt und gestern anscheinend immer mehr als 500User drin waren... maximun liegt bei 500 
- kein Configprogramm für GTK2 gefunden (Synaptic ist so unüberschaubar)
- Nach dem Versuch Gnome, Mozilla Firefox und Openoffice zu installieren gab es mehrere Fehlermeldungen.
- Synaptic hat oft abgebrochen wärend der installation
- Programme wurden nicht ins Menu aufgenommen





*Fazit*
Ich persönlich würde es noch als durchschnittlich bewerten. Ich denke es ist nicht Anfänger tauglich. Zudem ist das Packetmanagment noch zu Buggy. Yoper hat potential. Ich bin gespannt was sie drauß machen.


Debian ist meiner Meinung nach um einiges stabiler und nicht sonderlich langsamer. Yoper ist in meinem Fall keine Alternative


----------



## MetallDragon (16. Juli 2004)

Wo du gerade von Debian sprichst: Kann es sein, dass seit längerem kein Update mehr für Debian rausgekommen ist ?
Auf der "Herstellerseite" finde ich nur eine Version, die noch das Kernel 2.2x benutzt.
(Nur ne kleine Interessensfrage am Rande )


----------



## JohannesR (16. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MetallDragon _
> *Wo du gerade von Debian sprichst: Kann es sein, dass seit längerem kein Update mehr für Debian rausgekommen ist ?
> Auf der "Herstellerseite" finde ich nur eine Version, die noch das Kernel 2.2x benutzt.
> (Nur ne kleine Interessensfrage am Rande ) *



Falsch, du must mit der Option bf42 booten (von CD), dann hast du einen 2.4`er Kernel mit allen seinen Vorzuegen (ext3 z.B.). Wenn du dann auf testing oder unstable (Sarge und SID) umsteigst haste auch einen gepatchten 2.6.6`er Kernel im Portage...


OnTopic: "Das schnellste Linux der  Welt" - jenes von einer Distribution zu behaupten zeugt von... Tja, wovon nur? Unwissenheit? Inkompetenz? Eine schlechte Werbestrategie? Oder ist das einfach nur schlicht und ergreifend anmaßend?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Quellen? In welchem Bereich? Geschwindigkeit beim booten? Wovon zur Hoelle reden die Auf das "schnellste Linux der Welt" ein KDE zu packen klingt auch irgendwie... naja... So wie eine Minibar mit Kuehlschrank in einem Porsche.

Tut mir leid, aber solch polemische Werbebotschaften ziehen bei mir nicht.


----------



## Sway (16. Juli 2004)

Debian ist sehr auf Stabilität und Sicherheit aus. Daher gibt es keine halbfertigen Releases wie bei Suse und Konsorten. Wenn du Debian 3.0rc2 (Woody) nimmst, da hast du relativ alte (bewärte) Software Packete.  Es gibt aber auch einen 2.4er Kernel den du mit der Option bf24 installieren kannst.

Möchtest du als Debianuser aber ein aktuelles System haben, sprich die Neuste GNOME/KDE Version, aktuelle Programme usw. hast du 2 Möglcihkeiten.
1.) Backports (Nicht offizielle Quellen)
2.) Upgrade oder Neuinstallation vom Testing(Sarge) oder "Still in Development" (SID). 

Da Sarge die kommende Version ist, der Woody Nachfolger, würde ich dir dazu raten. Dort kommen Probleme wie bei SID viel seltener vor. Achja, mit dem Jigsaw Download (Jogdo) kannst du dir die Images saugen. Im Moment sind es bei Sarge insgesamt *13 CD-ISOs * oder  2DVD-Isos. Aber die Netinstall von Sarge würde auch reichen. Die Packete die du brauchst ziehst du bei bedarf direkt aus dem Internet. Für Leute mit einem Router ist das eine Ideale Lösung...  


...ich hab die 13 ISOs daheim auf dem Server gemountet und brauch  keine CDs und kein Internet (außer zum Upgraden per cronjob) *grins* ... aber das auch nur weil ich 4 PCs mit Debian laufen hab.



*[@ Topic] *
Also ich bin davon überzeugt das es schneller als SUSE und Mandrake ist. Aber das schnellste Linux... es ist halt nur ein nicht haltbarer Werbespruch um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. Da ich es getestet hab würde ich sagen: *"Was nützt dir n Ferrari wenn er nen platten Reifen hat?!"*


----------



## JohannesR (16. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Da Sarge die kommende Version ist, der Woody Nachfolger, würde ich dir dazu raten. Dort kommen Probleme wie bei SID viel seltener vor. *


Was fuer Probleme?

SID = *S*ID *I*s *D*angerous - AFAIK.


----------



## Sway (16. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Was fuer Probleme?
> 
> SID = SID Is Dangerous - AFAIK.  *



Das kann auch sein. Der eine sagt es so , der andere so... Probleme hab ich mit SID in sachen Gnome gehabt. Nach einem upgrade lief Nautilus 2-3 Tage nicht richtig. Mich stört es nicht wirklich, da ich eh hauptsächlich im xterm arbeite. Für andere mag das schon eher problematisch sein. Ich find Sarge einfach praktischer da es stabiler läuft und die Packete , wenn überhaupt, unwesentlich älter sind.


mfg
Der ehemals von SID überzeugte und heute Sarge User*g*


----------



## Fabian (17. Juli 2004)

*SID* = *S*till *I*n *D*evelopment

(Selbst wenn der Text oben Ironie war, muss mal klar gestellt werden ;-) ).


----------



## MetallDragon (17. Juli 2004)

jo dann ertsmal danke. Was soll das denn für ne installation mit 13 CDs sein ?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> Falsch, du must mit der Option bf42 booten (von CD), dann hast du einen 2.4`er Kernel mit allen seinen Vorzuegen (ext3 z.B.). Wenn du dann auf testing oder unstable (Sarge und SID) umsteigst haste auch einen gepatchten 2.6.6`er Kernel im *Portage...*



Und das von dir: Herrlich


----------



## Sway (17. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MetallDragon _
> *jo dann ertsmal danke. Was soll das denn für ne installation mit 13 CDs sein ? *



Du brauchst nicht 13 CDs, bei der installation wirst du gefragt welche du hast und die kannst du einlesen... rest kannst du direkt aus dem Internet laden... halt nur bei bedarf


----------



## MetallDragon (17. Juli 2004)

ach so


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *Und das von dir: Herrlich  *



Ich hab jetzt ein Gentoo im Büro, es ist garnicht schlecht... Etwas ungewohnt, aber irgendwie interessant, vor allem mit der Stage-1-Istallation...  Wenn ich wieder Internet habe (am 28. hoffe ich) erzähl ich dir mehr!


----------



## Ben Ben (18. Juli 2004)

Da sich der Thread doch etwas off topic bewegt,
was für empfehlenswerte linux-Alternativen gibts
denn noch für PPC ausser YDL oder Debian?


----------



## DeathAngel (19. Juli 2004)

@BenBen: http://www.linuxiso.org -> alles was du suchst gibbet dort

Zum Thema: Yoper V2.0

Ich hatte vorgestern von dieser distri gelesen und mir gleich die ISO gezogen und aufgespielt. War erst sehr erstaunt darüber, daß es die Highlight´s der versch. Distris zusammengeführt hat. Naja meiner Meinung nach sollte man aber auf Version 3 oder 4 warten damit es mit meinem FC2 konkurenzfähig wird .... habe mir wieder FC2 aufgespielt.

Gruß

DeathAngel


----------



## JohannesR (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian B. _
> *(Selbst wenn der Text oben Ironie war, muss mal klar gestellt werden ;-) ).*



Das hat nichts mit Ironie zu tun, das ist der inoffiziele Titel... Eigentlich heisst SID nämlich *nichts* Die Namen kommen aus der Toystory. Woody ist der Cowboy und Sid der Junge aus der Nachbarschaft, der die Spielzeuge killt... Sarge ist... äääh... keine Ahnung, vergessen.


----------

